# Hello out there from a Smoky Okie



## smokyokie (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm new to this forum.  I got a link here from another BBQ forum.  From browsing around, it looks as though there's alot of good info to be found.

Being a little computarded, this format is still a little confusing for me to navigate, so if anyone can give me any suggestions or a bit of a leg up, it'd be appreciated.

I'm a business owner from the Tulsa, Ok. area, and yes, I must admit that i've had the smoking habit for over 30 years.  I've smoked for as many as 600, and as few as 1.

Other habits include regional and ethnic culinary adventure of all types (both production and consumption)

And, no, for the record, I have no intentions of quitting smoking.

I'm looking forward to sharing recipes, experiences, general info, and comraderie here.

Thanx for having me here :!:


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the SMF board!

The folks here are just as friendly and helpful as anywhere so make yourself at home. 8)


----------



## illini (Sep 27, 2006)

Cooking for 600 is major league!
Those of us who are hobyists and cook for our family and friends will follow your posts with interest I am sure.

The forum has other big league smokers and they will surely seek you out.

Welcome to the forum from one of the small guys!


----------



## meowey (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome!

Sounds like you are in the right place.  Hang in there with the techno issues.  Grab a cold one and join the fun here.  The folks are friendly, and I don't think any of us are going to stop smoking soon either.


Have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome DickeyDooBBQ,

Glad you found us :D .

If you will click on the *Smoking Meat Forums Forum Index* tab at the top of the page it will take you to all the different forums.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## smokemack (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum DDBBQ! I have no intentions of quitting either! Smoke on!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to SMF, Dickey. Looking forward to hearing about your experiences in smoking. 

If you have any questions about SMF, just shout out and somebody will help you out.

You might be willing to share your expertise in the "Catering and Large Gatherings" Forum under the Smoking Meat (and other things) section.

Enjoy!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Sounds like you will fit in right well here. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to SMF DickeyDoo. I just gotta ask, there used to be a BBQ joint in Sedalia, MO called DickeyDoo's BBQ. Any connection?


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 28, 2006)

None that I'll admit to. :lol:


----------



## ultramag (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmmm.....ok. :?


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 29, 2006)

I sure like that "Thin Blue Smoke"tag.  I think ther are alot of people out there that think the white billowy stuff is what you want.  It shows you know what you're talking about.


----------

